# Probleme mit der Verbindung zu Access Datenbank



## jannaef (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank ich habe schon ein super Beispiel gefunden
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/224223-access-datenbankverbindung.html 

leider Funktioniert das bei mir nicht richtig. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver]Allgemeiner Fehler Registrierungsschlüssel 'Temporary (volatile) Jet DSN for process 0x2c4 Thread 0xcc4 DBC 0x3f4024 Jet' kann nicht geöffnet werden.
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6957)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7114)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:3073)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:323)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(JdbcOdbcDriver.java:174)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:582)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:207)
	at access.MSAccessExample.main(MSAccessExample.java:16)
```

Mein Code:


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.Statement;
	  
	
public class MSAccessExample {
	  
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	  
		Connection con = DriverManager
			.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/Program Files/Microsoft Office/Office/Samples/Nordwind.mdb");
	  
	  	Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
	  
	  	ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM kunden");
	  	ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
	  	int clmCnt = rsmd.getColumnCount();
	  
	  	while (rs.next()) {
	  		for (int i = 1; i <= clmCnt; i++) {
	 			System.out.print(rs.getString(i));
	  			System.out.print(" ");
	  		}
	  		System.out.println();
	  	}
	  	rs.close();
	  	stmt.close();
	  	con.close();
	}
}
```

Weiss jemand an was das liegen könnte


----------



## zeja (23. Mai 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?q="Temporary+(volatile)+Jet+DSN+for+process"

Das was ich da so rauslese ist dass es an fehlenden Rechten liegen könnte. Kopier doch mal die Datenbank woanders hin (in dein eigenes Verzeichnis) und schau ob dass dann geht.


----------



## jannaef (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort, habe den Fehler schon gefunden habe ein Fehler bei dem Pfad gemacht, jetzt funktioniert alles.


----------

